# TT RS BUCKET SEATS



## mark2ikeda (Jul 27, 2009)

Whats everyones opinions of the TT RS Recaro Bucket Seats verse the standard seats?

I had a seat of these seats in my Golf Mk5 R32 and I loved them and they really looked awesome but they were not as comfortable as the standard seats and it was even more difficult to access the rear bench on my 3 door model.

I am also trying to locate a set but I have only managed to find R8 buckets and they were 6k new.... Does anyone know of any for sale? I'd consider part exchanging my original mint 12k mile seats with TTRS embosed in the leather if required too.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

You aren't the only one looking for them expensive seats

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

If I were you, I would choose some nice after market seats.
I'm not that keen on the Audi buckets,they creak and squeak,which is very annoying,they are not that comfortable over very long trips if your over 80kg.
I know they look good,which is why I opted for them,but the standard Recaro's in my Megane R26, are more comfortable,have no signs of wear after 5yrs,and came standard with the car. 
They will however be a bonus when it's time to sell the car,depending on how they look after a few years of me squeezing in the car.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Not really a fan to be honest; yes they look good but that's about it, for everything else they are either uncomfortable or not practicable. hell I'm only 60kg and even I think they're uncomfortable :lol:


----------



## mark2ikeda (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, thats interesting to hear. Im surprised. I thought everyone would be for them. Maybe I will just be grateful with what I have. The seats are mint and dont creek thankfully.

Will post some pics up soon.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Keep searching Ebay ! or other VW forums

Im 1.88 tall and weigh about 85kg, think they were designed to fit me. Love em


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Im about to get the recaro sportster cs seats. They are almost the same seats. Maybe you can check them out?


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

Im fitting the CS sportsters aswell, once ive had the retrimmed to match my magma leather ofcourse :mrgreen:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

mattyl said:


> Im fitting the CS sportsters aswell, once ive had the retrimmed to match my magma leather ofcourse :mrgreen:


Where are you getting them from? So far Revolution Motorsports in Newcastle have given me the best prices incl. fitting kits and actually doing the swap (£2000-ish incl. sending my seats home with a courier) although I'm waiting on a price from ESP in Long Eaton for seats with heating and airbags which apparently are available, just as a factory special order, so they're pricing them to match my upholstery from the factory as well. I'm thinking it's going to be £3000 once I'm finished though, which seems like an awful lot of money for something that actually I don't NEED, add no value to the car and will only further bump up my insurance costs.

But none of that has stopped me before!


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

I already have mine, which i fitted into my M3. So i am just going to get them retrimmed red with the factory TT seat design and heating elements and obviously mounting brackets from Recaro.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

hard to get in get out of the seat :lol:

i know these are recaros but dont know if there bucket seat


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

look like a good after market seat.
Bucket is just another way of describing a tight fitting sports seat.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

I love them, but I am quite small and could understand that not everyone will find them comfortable.

A worth while addition to the car IMHO.


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

i've got the buckets, I specifically wanted them after having them in my RS4, they are very comfortable for most sizes, even people over 6ft.

agree they can seem hard to get into / out of for some people, but I've never had a problem and they are extremely comfortable, even on long distances.

each to their own opinion, I think they finish the cabin off and give it that more sporty / distinctive look rather than just having the sports seats which look similar to the rest of the TT range.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

As others mentioned, I'd get the recaro sportster cs, had some before and they were the best seats I've ever had (apart from the recaros in my QS240), my first choice for an aftermarket seat mod.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

No one else with squeaks and creaks ?


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

I have also got these and love them - even on my 90 miles a day commute!


----------



## milky (Jun 28, 2012)

I have these Recaro bucket seats in my TTS and weigh 72kg and 6ft with no creeks and don't find them uncomfortable hold you very well when driving the car hard around corners too, Alsow look great


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not a fan at all - i'd go after market ones.
im sure rob had some in his V6


----------



## Parag (Jun 13, 2012)

out of interest is the leather held in by metal clips..... just found a little patch coming away and some metal clips lying on the floor....


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone has some experience with mounting the Recaro's in the TT? The passenger seat has sensor components for activating the airbag and wonder if you need to swap these sensors or how to enable the passenger airbag? Any suggestions? I preferrably want to install the seats myself, but I just read about these sensors and got me thinking...


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had the CS seats in my car just there is a resistor that fits in to fool the car BUT you can now get 
CS with Air bags


----------



## Ljmooore (Feb 8, 2010)

I have got the sportster cs I think in my corsa vxr nurburgring works car and I have found them a comfortable easy to use seat. I'm 6ft and 75kg but I could imagine if any bigger chest wise than a 42 I could see them being a bit narrow for a decent level of comfort.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

How much do you love those TT buckets??
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=288876


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

The Corsa/Mini/Audi/CS Sportster seats are all slightly different, apparently.

Anybody who isn't too keen on their buckets just give me a shout and I'll come and swap you. I'm nice like that.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

When I say they are uncomfortable, I mean after a few hours and 400 km.
The squeaks and creaks seem to come and go,but are still annoying and not what I expect for the price.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I ordered the sportster cs last week. 6 weeks delivery time


----------

